# Hello from Portland Maine



## AndrewInMaine (Mar 4, 2009)

I am currently volunteering with the Portland Players as lighting designer. I found this site by accident; however, it is full of great information and advice. We just finished _La Cage aux Folles_ and have started rehearsals for _Brighton Beach_, then _Sweeney Todd_ and _Company_to follow.....


----------



## icewolf08 (Mar 4, 2009)

Welcome to CB Andrew! As you have noticed, we are a great source for information, so make use of the search feature, and if you can't find the answers to your questions then ask! Also, I spend most of my summer in Maine, so send along link to your theatre's site, it might be fun to see a show (if you run over the summer).


----------



## AndrewInMaine (Mar 11, 2009)

Alex, thanks for the reply. Where do you spend time in Maine? We are in tech week for _Brighton Beach Memoirs_. Here is the link: The Portland Players.


----------



## icewolf08 (Mar 12, 2009)

I spend my summers in Fryeburg, which is a little over an hour from Portland, on the NH border. I work for a summer camp there. After doing theatre all year, it is a fun reprieve.


----------



## Kelite (Mar 12, 2009)

icewolf08 said:


> I spend my summers in Fryeburg, which is a little over an hour from Portland, on the NH border. I work for a summer camp there. After doing theatre all year, it is a fun reprieve.



That's interesting, Icewolf. I enjoy spending several weeks each summer in Alaska working at a kids camp as well. Nothing keeps you younger than working with today's youth- that's for sure!

And welcome aboard, Andrew!


----------



## spiwak2005 (Mar 12, 2009)

AndrewInMaine said:


> have started rehearsals for _Brighton Beach_, then _Sweeney Todd_ and _Company_to follow.....



Will you be running a show on Memorial Day weekend? I will be vacationing just south of Portland that weekend and would love to catch a show!


----------



## AndrewInMaine (Mar 18, 2009)

We will be running _Sweeney Todd_ from May 15 through May 31--Friday, Saturday, and Sunday (matinee).


----------

